# Portafilter left with watery coffee inside



## sinead (Nov 4, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have recently purchased the Sage Barista and am finding that after I have extracted my espresso the portafilter is left with watery coffee. Not sure if this is due to the grind, or it being too compact?

Any advice would be great - thank you.

Sinead


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

It's likely due to a low tamped puck height, it may not be a sign that anything is actually wrong.

Use the Razor to check the height of the tamped coffee. Then weigh the difference between the empty portafilter & the full, tamped, Razor checked portafilter. The difference is your dose weight in grams (I believe they suggest 15-18g). If this is what you are putting in the PF & shots are turning out well, then don't worry about wet pucks.


----------

